# Some Whizzer Fun



## mason_man (Mar 15, 2015)

Something new to play with. 1950 Whizzer Pacemaker  300 motor. 

Ray


----------



## Boris (Mar 15, 2015)

Lookin' kick ass Ray! Is the flex tube clamp a stock part or custom?


----------



## mason_man (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks Dave, the flex pipe is stock.
1950 is the last year of the loop-frame.

Ray


----------



## Boris (Mar 22, 2015)

I was asking about the clamp holding the hose just below the generator. Is that a custom made clamp?


----------



## mason_man (Mar 23, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I was asking about the clamp holding the hose just below the generator. Is that a custom made clamp?



Hi  Dave, Yes. Part exhaust pipe bracket and part lmproved E-Z Glide clutch. This one works much better. 

Ray


----------



## Boris (Mar 24, 2015)

I like it!!! The 300 ain't too bad either.


----------

